# Not long at Bob Sikes



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

So yes I promised my youngest son the next time he was with me we would go fishing at the bridge. He gets excited knowing that there might be a redfish as big as himself pulled up from the depths. After being sideswiped with helping his big brothers friend with a flat bicycle tire we got there very late. I wanted to try another night but he insisted that we go even though it was late. Wind started to kick up pretty bad but even though everyone bailed off the bridge he had the best seat in the house. God I felt guilty but before he fell asleep I was able to teach him how to catch his own shrimp on the seawall. Was out there a whole 45min and caught only one white trout, 2 skates, and more nasty ole hardhead cats then I care to remember. I was glad he missed that! Until next time!!!


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

This is the kind of good times that will be remembered forever by both of you. :thumbup:


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like a great time. Im curious to know how to catch shrimp. Whats the trick, if you don't mind sharing? Would definitely be nice to not always have to pay for it. O*D*W


----------



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

Seriously, how do you catch shrimp?


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Fritz said:


> Seriously, how do you catch shrimp?


No joke lol


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Hopefully it won't rain this Sunday night late and I'll try and make a video of how to spot shrimp and catch them with a dip net. I'll also try with the cast net. It pretty much takes patience and that is an important trait that I want to teach my sons if I can. These are my thoughts on the concept which is an ideal motivator for myself and possibly others. 1. Learn and teach patience. 2. Have another form of catching a meal. 3. At approx. $4.50 a dozen for around 20-30min of time equals $9 to $13.50 per hour. Lots of folks in this world don't even make that much per hour on their jobs so that should be some incentive to learn how to fish more self sufficiently. Don't get me wrong, I strongly recommend supporting local shops. I just don't buy live shrimp anymore because I actually enjoy catching them myself :thumbsup:


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

Can't wait for the video! Would love to learn how to catch these.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Watching this thread. Please post a link here when you post the video.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

i wanna learn how too!! Great pic of lil son! GG


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Hopefully it won't be to windy tonight. I 'm going to attempt a video but I 'll be alone so it's going to be tough! At the very least I should be able to show how to spot a few with a flashlight as long as the wind cooperates. Ripples in the water make it difficult to spot them to scoop up with a dip net. When that happens it 's time for the cast net! I 'll do my best so we will see. It will be late tonight before I can get out there so I might not be able to post a video until tomorrow.


----------



## docholiday174 (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks like a fun time! I always remember fishing with my dad.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry for the hold up on posting a video clip. Started feeling a little sick Sunday. Went to bed right after work Monday night and am still there sick with the flu. Feeling like pure hell right now 
Sunday night the wind was really bad! Couldn't see squat on the bottom and my cast net would collapse on almost every cast. So after a little while I headed back to 17th ave boat ramp where the water was shallow and better protected from the wind. My regular camera wouldn't work for some reason so I had to use my crappy cell phone cam. I was starting to feel worse so I only stayed a few minutes. This video is terrible but you can see shrimp are right there in plain site, all you have to do is look. At almost every boat ramp you can see hundreds of baby shrimp. In the few minutes I was there all I saw was baby shrimp but the big ones are there. I sound like a real dumbass on this clip so please excuse my 1st attempt. I'll try again at some point when I feel better and the wind conditions are right. 
1st pic is a short video


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fishing for Shrimp*

Come on with the video! Meanwhile...

When we used to go fishing at night for shrimp, we would take a castnet, some chum and spread the chum on the bottom.

Wait a while until the shrimp congregate, then throw the cast net over the area.

We would crack small clams to use as chum but later used fish-flavored cat food made up into balls with clay to make it sink. 

When I worked down in Tampa, we would use a Coleman lantern and long-handled dip net to catch the shrimp from the bridge as they came swimming by. 

It got real exciting sometime; almost like cobia fishing on the pier! :thumbsup: C2


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Charlie2 said:


> Come on with the video! Meanwhile...
> 
> When we used to go fishing at night for shrimp, we would take a castnet, some chum and spread the chum on the bottom.
> 
> ...


 Click the top pic, it is a video of my sick as hell retarded sounding ass :no: 
I've seen the videos on youtube with using the method you describe. Have thought about doing it myself sometime. It will have to wait until I get over this damn flu bug though


----------

